# Rare ladies Dayton/Huffman Streamline on eBay!!!



## fordmike65 (Mar 6, 2019)

Better jump on this rare lady before I do!

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/173825421102


----------



## TieDye (Mar 6, 2019)

Go get her Mike!


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 6, 2019)

604 is high.
603....I might hit it


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## catfish (Mar 7, 2019)

Pass


----------



## TieDye (Mar 7, 2019)

What's up with the badge?  The lower screw hole is there below it, empty.  I am not familiar with Daytons or Huffmans yet.  This post is reminding me of how much more I need to learn.


----------



## ZE52414 (Mar 7, 2019)

TieDye said:


> What's up with the badge?  The lower screw hole is there below it, empty.  I am not familiar with Daytons or Huffmans yet.  This post is reminding me of how much more I need to learn.



I think it’s a schwinn lol


----------



## stezell (Mar 7, 2019)

TieDye said:


> What's up with the badge?  The lower screw hole is there below it, empty.  I am not familiar with Daytons or Huffmans yet.  This post is reminding me of how much more I need to learn.



Deb I think the badge has been cut up and they put holes in it. I agree with Zach.
Sean


----------



## TieDye (Mar 7, 2019)

ZE52414 said:


> I think it’s a schwinn lol



I kind of felt it looked like a Schwinn or A.S. built bike but badged different.  Or someone just put the tank in a different frame.  ?????


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 7, 2019)

I see a definite Schwinn frame and tank at least. married with some huffman stuff


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 7, 2019)

All I see that's Huffman is the badge. People seriously need to do some research before listing an item


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 7, 2019)

Whoops I just threw up in my mouth!

Nice job Mike got us all to look!

Rare sheetmetal stem tho...


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Dec 3, 2019)

Hello group I noticed the first time I saw at ebay it's a Schwinn lady bike whit components from another sister bike!!!


----------

